# OB/GYN/MFM Medical Secretary



## angie.beninati@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2011)

I currently work for Alaska Perinatology Associates, in Anchorage Alaska. I'm a medical secretary that is a CPC holder. I've been working for this practice since 2006. The provider here sent me to Alaska MedCode to retrieve my CPC license to help out in the office and to help for my future endeavors elsewhere when she retires.

You can email me at angie.beninati@gmail.com for any inquiries. Thanks again for you time!

- Angela


----------

